# TCS breakdown



## tjs72goat (Jul 20, 2017)

I inadvertently broke part of the plastic on my TCS switch that mounts by the carb. I'd like to epoxy it back together to seal it. There is a spring and a rod (approx. 5/16" diameter by 1" long) with a point on one end and flat on the other. The point looks like it seals into a small hole. I need to know which direction this point on the rod faces before I reinstall.


----------

